

How to improve your website load time - dmytton
http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/08/08/2-steps-to-improve-your-website-load-time-by-50/

======
nreece
Actually, there are a few more ways to speed things up:

1\. Let’s make the web faster (by Google):
<http://code.google.com/speed/articles/>

2\. Implement the recommendations at WebPageTest –
<http://www.webpagetest.org/test>

~~~
intregus
Also, install yslow for firefox: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

~~~
nreece
WebPageTest is essentially a hosted/online version of YSlow and Firebug.

------
aw3c2
Oh come on, these things come up all the time and should be common knowledge
already. And even worse, this linkbait article is not mentioning
deflating/gzipping text-files (html, css, js, etc).

~~~
aw3c2
And now I was curious and played with their site.

Optipng cut 20% off the iphone.png (originally 37 Kilobytes). But by simply
using JPEG you get a file of just about 10 Kilobytes.

If you want to go even further you could combine the images per row (eg
[http://www.serverdensity.com/img/screenshots/viewserver-
smal...](http://www.serverdensity.com/img/screenshots/viewserver-small.png)
and
[http://www.serverdensity.com/img/screenshots/serversnapshot-...](http://www.serverdensity.com/img/screenshots/serversnapshot-
small.png)) and use an image map for the links.

PS: You are scaling those images in the browser. That looks incredibly bad,
don't do that! Very noticable on the terminal shot. ;-)

------
datums
If you are not gzipping, this will give the most benefit for you efforts.
Pretty bogus title. Could have easily been 100% if you had it running on your
local machine. The things your mentioned are yslow recommendations.

